# Ramsbottom?



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2013)

I keep seeing loads of mountain bikers making their way through the centre of Ramsbottom, so are they just touring the area on mountain bikes, or is there some off road adventures to be had (preferably to a pub)

anyone know anything in the area who'd like to enlighten me?

cheers.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2013)

Check the OS maps! 

I did the Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge a few times and that went up the Rake and then along from Peel Tower towards Helmshore. The Mary Towneley Loop/Pennine Bridleway passes close to Ramsbottom and can be accessed via Edenfield, IIRC.

Take a look at the Rossendale Harriers website and also Industrial Fell Biking.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2013)

The Mary Townley loop looks fantastic, but the wife and I are a bit out of practice / fitness so something a bit shorter would be better, 

I'll have a look on the sites and see what I can find, thanks


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2013)

No i haven`t , its just my Lycra is tight


----------



## Hicky (2 Jan 2013)

Pbma.org.uk there's loads to go at, also loads from water grove res(wardle) or Hollingworth lake, plenty from rams bottom up to the wind farm and around rooley moor rd.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2013)

Hicky said:


> *Pbma.org.uk* there's loads to go at, also loads from water grove res(wardle) or Hollingworth lake, plenty from rams bottom up to the wind farm and around rooley moor rd.


Is that URL correct? I've never heard of it and it isn't working for me.


----------



## Hicky (2 Jan 2013)

Ah pmba.org.uk good spot, thanks Colin


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2013)

Hicky said:


> Ah pmba.org.uk good spot, thanks Colin


That looks like a good site - cheers!


----------

